# a plethora of homemade dry soup mixes part one



## kappydell

Some of these recipes make many quart jars of mix, and others make just one; but all use shelf stable ingredients and make fine gifts.

NINE BEAN SOUP MIX (makes about 18 cups)
1 pound great northern Beans
1 pound black beans
1 pound pinto beans
1 pound white beans
1 pound kidney b3ans
1 pound lentils
1 pound garbanzo beans
1 pound barley
Combine all ingredients in very large bowl and divide mixture evenly in 9 containers for gifts. Add the recipe below for using the mix:

TO MAKE NINE-BEAN SOUP
1 package nine-bean soup mix
1 quart water
2 teaspoons salt (optional)
1 turkey leg, smoked or not; or one hambone with scraps of meat; 
or 1 1/2 pound chuck roast
20 oz can tomatoes, chopped
1 large onion, chopped
1 teaspoon chili powder, or 2 teaspoons herbs (thyme, savory, etc)
2 teaspoons lemon juice
brown sugar to taste (cuts acidity of tomato)
1/4 cup small pasta shapes
Soak beans overnight in water and salt. Next day, pour off the water, and replace with 2 quarts fresh water. Add meat, with or without bone, b ring to a boil over high heat. Lower heat and simmer, covered, 2 hours. 
Add tomatoes and onion, chili powder or herbs, and the remaining ingredients. Cook 1 hour more. If soup gets too thick, add broth or water.
Just before serving, remove any bones, cutting off the meat and chop it into bite size pieces. Return the pieces to the soup and heat through. 
Freezes well. 

SUPER DUPER DRY SOUP MIX (suitable for dry pack cans or pouches)
1 pound split peas
1 pound alphabet or elbow macaroni
1 pound whole wheat kernels
1 pound white rice
1 pound pearl barley
1 pound lentils
4 cups dry onions
Combine mixture. If you don’t have dry onions, omit, and add them when making the soup up. Copy the recipe and place in a plastic bag in each can or pouch of soup mix OR copy it in permanent marker on all the boxes you store the cans or pouches in.

TO MAKE SUPER DUPER SOUP :
Mix together in a large kettle-
2 quarts water
1 1/3 cups soup mix
1 tablespoon salt
2 onions, diced, if there are no dried onions in the mix
Bring to a rolling boil, then lower the heat and simmer one to one and one-half hours. Add-
2 diced carrots
1/4 head chopped cabbage
2 diced celery stalks
1 pint can tomatoes or tomato sauce
Simmer 20 minutes longer, then serve with homemade bread or biscuits. Any meat such as hamburger, knuckle bones, etc can be added at the beginning if desired. 

FRENCH MARKET SOUP MIX (suitable for dry-pack cans or pouches)
Mix in combination to equal 9 pounds of beans. Use any combination you can get, although the more types the more interesting the soup.
black turtle beans
great northern beans
split green peas
split yellow peas
baby lima beans
lentils
navy beans
pinto beans
red beans
black eye peas
cranberry beans
anasazi beans
To this mixture, add and stir in :
1 pound dry whole wheat kernels
Place a copy of the French Market Bean Soup recipe in each can or pouch of soup mix. The spices do not store well, so add them when making up the soup. 

To Make FRENCH MARKET SOUP
2 cups French Market Soup mix
water
1 bay leaf
1/2 teaspoon lemon pepper
1 large onion, peeled
1 large onion, diced
1 pint (2 cups) cut up tomatoes (canned OK)
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 ham bone or hock (optional)
seasoning mixture (use 1 teaspoon each)
garlic powder
dried oregano
onion powder
dried basil
dried parsley
chili powder
Rinse dry soup mix in a strainer and place in a large kettle with one large whole onion and 2 quarts of water. Bring to a full boil, cover, and remove from heat. Let sit one hour or refrigerate overnight. 
Next day, drain and rinse beans, discarding onion. Put bean mixture back in pot with the diced onion, bay leaf and ham bone. Cover with 2 quarts fresh water and bring to a full boil. Cover, lower heat to simmer and simmer one hour until beans and wheat are tender. Stir in tomatoes and spices and bring to a boil again. Lower heat to simmer, cook uncovered for 30 minutes longer. Remove ham bone from soup, discard fat and bone, chop any meat and return to the soup. Soup freezes well.

HEARTY SOUP MIX (from the Better Times blog)
3 cups split peas
1 1/2 cups dry white rice
2 1/2 cup lentils
3 cups alphabet macaroni
2 1/2 cups pearl barley
4 cups dry minced on ions
Combine and mix so ingredients are evenly mixed. Store air-tight. For 6-8 servings, combine 1 1/2 cups mix with 6 cups water and 1 1/2 tablespoons salt. Bring to a boil, cover and simmer 1 to 1 1/2 hours. Add as you have available: 
2 sliced carrots 
1 or 2 stalks chopped celery
1 1/2 cups shredded cabbage
two 15-oz cans tomato sauce
one 24-oz can V-8
cooked, chopped meat
Simmer another 20 minutes until additional ingredients are done.



HOMEMADE ABC SOUP MIX (makes 10 cups)
2 1/2 cups (1 pound) dry lentils
2 1/2 cups (12 ounces) alphabet macaroni
2 1/2 cups (1 pound) split peas
1 1/4 cups long grain white rice
1 1/2 cups dried onions
Combine, and use as base for the following soups: Autumn Soup, Beef Consomme Soup, American Hamburger Soup, Old Time Vegetable Soup, Family Delight Soup, Hamburger Soup, Turkey Soup, Hearty Soup, Chicken Soup, Fabulous Soup and Meat Pie. 

AUTUMN SOUP (8 servings)
2 lbs hamburger
2 cups diced carrots
1 cup diced celery
2 quarts water
2/3 cup dry soup mix
2 cups diced potatoes
2 quarts tomato juice
Brown hamburger, add liquids and stir in the dry soup mix. Simmer 
30 minutes. Add vegetables and simmer another hour.

BEEF CONSOMME SOUP (8 servings)
Four 10 1/2 oz cans condensed beef broth, or homemade broth
1 cup sliced celery
1/4 teaspoon thyme
6 cans water
1 cup dry soup mix
1 cup sliced carrots
4 sprigs parsley
Heat all ingredients to boiling. Lower heat, cover, and simmer
about 1 1/2 hours.

AMERICAN HAMBURGER SOUP (8 servings)
1 1/2 pounds hamburger
3/4 cups diced celery
3/4 cups dry soup mix
2 cups potatoes, cubed 
1 Tablespoon sugar 
3 medium carrots, diced
2 cups tomato juice
2 Tablespoons minced parsley (or dry) 
1 1/2 quarts water 
1 bay leaf
1/8 to 1/4 teaspoon garlic powder 
1 to 2 teaspoons Worcestershire sauce 
2 teaspoons salt
pepper to taste
Brown hamburger, mix all ingredients and simmer, 1 1/2 to 2 hours.

OLD TIME VEGETABLE SOUP (8 servings)
3 lbs cubed or canned beef
1 cup sliced celery 
2 quarts water
salt and pepper to taste
1/4 tsp dried thyme, crushed
2 cups sliced carrots
1 cup dry soup mix
2 c diced potatoes
1 quart tomato juice
Brown meat. If using canned, omit browning. Combine all ingredients and heat 
to boiling. Cover, simmer 1 to 1 1/2 hours until vegetables are tender.

FAMILY DELIGHT SOUP (8 servings)
3 quarts water 
1 cup dry soup mix
1 1/2 pounds beef stew meat, cut in 1/2 inch cubes, or canned 
chunks
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 pound salt pork
1/4 teaspoon marjoram
crushed basil to taste
1/8 teaspoon pepper
3 cups chopped fresh spinach
2 cups sliced celery
Combine water, soup mix, beef cubes, salt pork; bring to a boil. Cover, lower heat 
and simmer until peas and barley are tender, about 1 hour. Remove from heat and 
discard salt pork. Add spinach and celery. Cover and cook until celery is tender. Serve with croutons.

HAMBURGER SOUP (6 servings)
2 cans beef broth plus 1 cup water, or 4 cups water plus 4 bouillon 
cubes
1/2 cup dry soup mix
1 quart tomato juice or cut up tomatoes
1/2 pound browned hamburger
Bring broth or bouillon plus dry soup mix to a boil. Simmer 5 minutes 
or until mix ingredients are tender. Add tomato juice or tomatoes, 
and browned hamburger. Simmer 5 minutes and serve. 

TURKEY SOUP (6 servings)
8 cups poultry broth
salt and pepper
one 12 oz can evaporated milk
3/4 cups dry soup mix
2 cups diced turkey
1 cup celery, diced
Mix broth, soup mix, celery, salt and pepper. Simmer 1 1/2 hours. 
Stir in diced turkey and milk, heat through and serve.

HEARTY SOUP (8 servings)
10 cups water
2 envelopes onion soup mix
1/2 cup barley
1 cup dry soup mix
1 large can V-8 juice
8 carrots, sliced
4 cups diced or chopped celery or zucchini
2 teaspoon seasoned salt
1/8 teaspoon black pepper
1 cup leftover beef or other meat, diced
Put water in a large pot. Add soup mix, onion soup mix, barley, V-8 
juice, salt and pepper. Bring to a boil and lower the heat to a simmer. Simmer 1
hour. Test barley for doneness. Add vegetables, meat and any other vegetables you 
like (or have in the refrigerator). Simmer about 1/2 hour, adding water if 
necessary. Serve hot. The trick to this soup0 is to simmer it so all the ingredients get done at the same time. For best texture, add celery, zucchini and other tender
vegetables just before serving.

CHICKEN SOUP
2 quarts water
2/3 cup soup mix
7 chicken bouillon cubes
carrots sliced
other vegetables as available and desired
1 chicken, cooked and deboned (or 1 can chunk turkey) 
zucchini, diced
salt and pepper
Cook chicken in water until done. Drain, straining and saving 
cooking water. Cool chicken and de-bone. Add
soup mix and bouillon to saved cooking water, and simmer 45-60 minutes. Add vegetables and cooked chicken, simmer until all 
vegetables are cooked. 

FABULOUS SOUP (6 servings)
8 cups boiling water
7-8 teaspoons beef bouillon
1 cup dry ABC soup mix
Add bouillon and soup mix to boiling water and simmer, covered, 
45 minutes.

MEAT PIE
6 quarts water
2 cups dry soup mix
2 pounds frozen hash browns or diced potatoes
10 1/2 oz can tomato soup
8 ounce can tomato sauce
2 pounds hamburger
any leftover or frozen vegetables you desire to put in
Fry hamburger until well done. Break into tiny pieces. Add to 
remaining ingredients and place in six or seven 9-inch pie shells. 
Add top crusts and seal edges well. Bake in oven at 450 for 20 
minutes or freeze for future use. 
Makes 10-15 servings.


----------

